# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  Midtown Plan

## Pete

Butzer Gardner was commissioned by the City of OKC to do a comprehensive study of the Midtown District.

You can see the full version here:  Midtown Plan 2013

I've pulled out some of the highlights and placed some others as thumbnails below.

----------


## BoulderSooner

key to point out that this is an urban renewal plan ..

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I love the idea of extending Classen to the SE.


what is interesting is that expansion was in the 2007 bond issue  but not enough money for the property acquisition (as it turns out)   the plan proposes not extending classen

----------


## G.Walker

I love Midtown! #MidtownRising

----------


## jdcf

just questions...

I work near the 10th/Walker/Classen Dr circle and am a big fan of it.  As things develop for St. Anthony on the SW corner and as other mid-town development occurs, will the roundabout continue to accommodate the traffic?  Where will the street access to the St. Anthony ER be located?  On 10th?  Walker?  The ER is being relocated, right?

----------


## Pete

Here's a site plan that shows the traffic flow through the expanded / remodeled hospital:

----------


## DoctorTaco

I love the bike boulevard idea!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I love the bike boulevard idea!


Yes, and I was wondering if a link could be posted to the other information that is said at the end of what is posted above (the following pages outline the design of the boulevard at the street scale...).  Just out of curiosity, I imagine they wouldn't dead end all streets that have to cross over that Harvey Spine so would they make the intersections a painted cross stitching so drivers would be aware of their cross traffic being exclusively bicycle traffic?

----------


## LakeEffect

> key to point out that this is an urban renewal plan ..


Why is this key?

----------


## LakeEffect

> what is interesting is that expansion was in the 2007 bond issue  but not enough money for the property acquisition (as it turns out)   the plan proposes not extending classen


I was not a fan of including it when we did, and I'm glad it's been cut. It's an unnecessary extension that would have required tearing down existing structures and limiting develop-able space.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I was not a fan of including it when we did, and I'm glad it's been cut. It's an unnecessary extension that would have required tearing down existing structures and limiting develop-able space.


i pretty much agree with you ... 

?  since in was a "listed project under Street Reconstruction" ..  listed as "4  Classen Drive, in the vicinity of NW 10th Street to Harvey Avenue and NW 8th Street      $2,500,000"   

what can the city do with that money?

----------


## LakeEffect

> i pretty much agree with you ... 
> 
> ?  since in was a "listed project under Street Reconstruction" ..  listed as "4  Classen Drive, in the vicinity of NW 10th Street to Harvey Avenue and NW 8th Street      $2,500,000"   
> 
> what can the city do with that money?


You mean now? They have to give it back to the taxpayers because it in this case, there's no way to just spend a little bit and then surplus the funds for use on other street projects. I am not a bond attorney though, so don't quote me.

----------


## Spartan

Is the land for the extension not already assembled?

What if thr Classen extension could be combined with a streetcar route? That would seem to lead to cost savings for the streetcar.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Is the land for the extension not already assembled?
> 
> What if thr Classen extension could be combined with a streetcar route? That would seem to lead to cost savings for the streetcar.


the extension to hudson would be pretty easy that land is vacant and i believe owned by St anthony ... however the next block (to harvey)  would go through the middle of  guaranty laundry and that would cost a bunch to buy and relocate

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Popular Midtown Area Undergoing Renovations - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------

